# New member from The Woodlands, Texas



## SteveRussell (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello to the group,

I just wanted to introduce myself as a new member to Lumberjocks! My name is Steve Russell and I've been a professional woodturner for the last 12 years (Eurowood Werks Woodturning Studio). My studio produces production bowls primarily, but I also turn platters, hollow forms, large wall sculptures and a variety of smaller turned projects. I also do traditional carved sculptural work (organic forms and torsos) in wood.

I frequently test woodturning tools and finishing products in my studio for manufacturers all over the world. I'm a prolific writer on various subjects related to woodturning and I was a regular featured writer for "Woodturning" magazine (London) for several years. Some of you may remember me from The Woodworking Shows, where I demonstrated woodturning techniques for five years.

My website offers a free educational resource library and a new woodturning tips library. If I can help please do not hesitate to contact me, or post a question on the board. Take care and all the best to you and yours!



Steve Russell
The Woodlands, Texas


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Greetings Steve. My turning had ben a bunch of pens and one gavel., on a small mini lathe.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice to meet you Steve. We are looking forward to seeing your work and postings.

It sounds like you would be a great person to start a forum on wood turning. Any tips on tools and techniques would be appreciated by the LJ community.


----------



## SteveRussell (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello to the group,

Thanks for the warm welcome, I'm looking forward to participating!

Mike: Thanks, this looks like a great place to hang out… 

Karson: Although my main product is bowls, I also love turning pens. My primary lathe is a Oneway 2436, but I also have two small mini lathes, a Jet VS and a Mercury mini. I really like turning on the small mini lathes whenever possible.

Bill: Thanks for the kind words…  A turning forum sounds like a great idea and would be a super addition to LJ! 

Steve Russell
EWW, WVP
The Woodlands, Texas


----------

